# Was hat wohl diese Zuckerhutfichte?



## Muschelschubserin (2. Mai 2016)

Moin und Hallo,

kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben?
Von sechs Fichten nadeln zwei so sehr und da kommt kaum was neues nach. Was könnte ich da machen?


----------



## Tanny (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lara, 

ich würde mal vermuten irgendeinen Schädling?
Spinnmilben, Pilzinfektion oder so?

Hier gibt es eine Aufstellung von Fichtenkrankheiten: 

http://www.stadtbaum.at/cpag/fichte.htm

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, wenn Du rausgefunden hast, was es definitiv ist 
(ggf. mal eine braune Astprobe in ein Gartencenter tragen und anschauen lassen), 
solltest Du schauen, welche natürlichen Feinde der "Schädling" hat und mit dem natürlichen Feind dagegen 
angehen. 

Normalerweise werden gegen diese Sachen verschiedenste Spritzmittel verkauft, die aber letztendlich
alle eine Katastrophe für die nistenden Vögel in Deinem Garten darstellen, da die Vögel dann 
zwangsläufig mit Gift kontaminierte Insekten mit all ihren verheerenden Folgen an ihre Brut verfüttern. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Muschelschubserin (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Kirstin, 

vielen Dank für den Link.  Das werde ich mir gerne durchlesen.
Nein, ich spritze nichts.....das muss die Natur regulieren.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Mai 2016)

Muschelschubserin schrieb:


> Von sechs Fichten nadeln zwei so sehr und da kommt kaum was neues nach. Was könnte ich da machen?


Das ist doch keine Fichte?


----------



## Muschelschubserin (2. Mai 2016)

Das ist eine Zuckerhutfichte...


----------

